# Male vs Female question



## kbrakeall (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok....I just realized that I only have 1 male (black molly) in my tank now. The other males have died. Would this be why he is attacking all my female fish? He wasn't like this before when the other males were there.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

male livebearers will pester females constantly, the best defense is more females to "spread the love" around. But if by attacking you mean something worse than trying to mate, like fin-nipping or eye-biting, I would remove the offender.


----------

